# Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte



## Nighthawk33 (28. August 2008)

*Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Also, ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung im Umgang mit Dice oder LN2 !!!

Aber n Kumpel und ich wollen einfach mal noch n bissl rumexperimentieren 
( Ferien... ).

Darum nehmen wir auch kein "gutes" System um Rekorde zu brechen sondern nur als reines FUN-Projekt nen halbwegs alten Rechner...

Also mit hat so vorgeschwebt:

- Kleiner Dualcore oder schneller Single-Core
- 6er oder 7er Serie von Nvidia
- 1GB RAM

Ich denke ich bekomme son PC kostenlos von jemandem... 


Den Pott für die CPU wissen wir schon wie wir ihn bauen. 
[Haben uns mächtig eingelesen ]

*Allerdings bleiben zwei Fragen offen !!!!*

_1. Wie bauen wir am besten die HAlterung für den CPU-Kühler?_
_( Die von der8auer sieht schon sehr professionell aus... )_

_2. In einem Video von PCGH haben sie ja mal versucht 3d Mark 06 rekorde zu knacken, und da haben sie ja die Grakas auch mit trockeneis gekühlt, allerdings sieht man im Video die Kühler nicht richtig und ich weiß nicht so recht wie wir die bauen sollen, sie kühlen da ja auch lediglich den Chip an sich..._

_EDIT: ah, auf den Spannungswandlern sitzen auch Kühler, übersehen...._

_*THX*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Hi 

Morgen bin ich wieder daheim und kann ausreichende Bilder machen und dir erklären wie du die Halterungen am besten baust 

Bin gerade auch mit einem neuen Projekt beschäftigt. Kupfer GPU Pots für Triple SLI. Wenn du noch länger Zeit hast kannst das ja Schritt für Schritt verfolgen.

Greez


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Logisch, THX

Freu mich jetzt scho drauf, die Tagebücher sind immer 1A


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Wuhu, das interessiert mich auch. *unter-Favoriten-speicher*

Schließlich habe ich auch "bald" Ferien.


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Schließlich habe ich auch "bald" Ferien.




Dazu muss ich jetzt nichts sagen oder


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Unten drunter sieht ein GPU-Pot(von Piotres, also der gleiche wie ihn afaik auch Olli hat)so aus:
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7934/80015127qq1vs0.jpg
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2711/20241203lx9dm0.jpg

Den selbst zu bauen stelle ich mir aber noch "etwas" schwerer vor als einen CPU-Pot. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch einen günstig erstehen oder ihr findet jemanden der ihn verleiht(im Luxx gibt es einen entsprechenden Fred, bei AF wahrscheinlich auch).


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Bitte, doch, gerne. 

Noch einen Monat. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Okay, also die Bilder helfen mir jetzt schon ziemlich...

 - Das isn Kupferrohr, in der Mitte durchgesägt, dann auf ne Kupfer-"Bodeplatte" gelötet/geschweißt.

 - Im unteren Sechstel dann eine "andere" quadratische Grundplatte, wo dann auf der einen Seite die blank geschliffe Seite isch wo dann der Chip anliegt und auf der anderen Seite dann wieder das halbe Rohr, wo sich dann das Trockeneis befinden sollte...

DAS IST EINE *STARK* VEREINFACHTE DARSTELLWEISE !!!!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Also ausschneiden und auskleben mag vielleicht in der Micky Maus klappen - hier wird dir das aber kaum helfen.


----------



## TheSomberlain (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Die Herstellung ist net wirklich schwieriger...man braucht nur ne CNC-Fräse um den Kreis zu fräsen, als Fräser einfach nen Kugelfräser.

Oder nen Vierbacken-Exzenter-Futter für ne Drehmaschine und nen bisschen Wahnsinn, indem man den Fräser in den Reitschlitten einspannt und mit dem Fräser bohrt xD

Der Rest ist nen Kupferflachmaterial bzw Kupferrohr, das längs aufgesägt wurde. Dann noch alles verlöten und fertig


----------



## exa (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

erst mal ne frase oder drehbank haben...


----------



## TheSomberlain (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Naja, wenn die beiden den CPU-Pot bauen wollen, werden sie wohl sowas zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Ja, ließe sich zur Not auftreiben....


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Ich fräße meine aus einem Kupferblock  Vollmaterial is zwar teuer aber immer noch am besten.


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

kann man das eig auch mit ner oberfräse machen???


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Glaube kaum dass das geht. 

Bei meinen aktuellen Pots muss ich mit einem 15er Fräser 100mm tief rein und ein 20mm Oval daraus machen. Das geht nur mit einer großen Fräsmaschine


----------



## TheSomberlain (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Nein, ne Oberfräse macht keinen Sinn, die hat sicherlich auch nicht genug Leistung für solche Anstrengungen^^

@ der8auer: Kommen ins Tagebuch auch Bilder von der Fertigung? Würd mich interessieren


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich Bilder beim Fräsen machen kann. Kanns aber nicht versprechen 

Vom Pot sebst wird es auf jeden Fall Bilder geben.

Gruß


----------



## devon (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Ich hab da Welche gebaut hier ein Paar Bilder :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man sich villeicht auch noch was abschaun


----------



## Nighthawk33 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Okay, mal ne ganz dumme Frage:

Woher bkommt man so einen Kupferblock^^

der8auer hat ja mal einen Shop erwähnt, allerdings haben wir da nichts passendes gefunden...

Sollte in etwa die Maße haben:

65x65x35 mm

THX

*P.S:* Wenn ihr euch schon gefragt habt, warum wir uns um die Beschaffung von LN2 und Dice keine Sorgen machen, die Mutter von meinem Kumpel mit dem ich des baue is Chemikerin...


----------



## TheSomberlain (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

www.metallstore.eu -

Versuchs mal dort


----------



## Nighthawk33 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Ja, das geht denke ich, ort kann man sich den block dann zuschneiden lassen....

thx


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Bei wilmsmetall.de kannst du dir ja auch alle Sachen zuschneiden lassen. Gäbe z.B. 70x70 oder 60x60 Kupfervierkantstangen  

Wilms Metall-Markt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. September 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Coole Sache! Dice und LN2 haben mich schon immer fasziniert. Leider fehlen mir Geld und handwerkliche Erfahrung + Ausrüstung, um selber sowas zu machen.

Eine Frage zur Materialwahl:
Kupfer ist sehr wärmeleitfähig, weshalb es zwischen Pot und CPU/GPU gut ist. Aber nach außen hin muss der Pot gut isoliert sein, ist da nicht ein schlecht leitendes Material besser? Widersprecht mir, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## maaaaatze (30. September 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Meist haben die Pots nen Kupferkern und der rest ist aus Aluminum, auch aus Kosten und Gewichtsgründen.


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dice Kühler für Grafikkarte*

Die Isolierung ist eigentlich kein Problem. Wichtig ist an sich nur der Kern. Dieser sollte schon aus Kupfer sein um vernünftige Ergebnisse zu erziehlen


----------

